# Yamaha FG 830 and FS 830 acoustic guitar ...UPDATE...I did it!!



## greco

Note: These guitars have *ROSEWOOD back and sides*

I spoke to one of the employees at L&M, Cambridge today and asked him if they are intending to get any of the 830 model as these are not on their website (to date). He phoned Yamaha and was told that they would were expecting to supply the 830 model to L&M sometime before Christmas (I wonder why that choice of date?...LOL). 

They are estimated to cost about $375.00 to $400.00.

Cosmo now sells the FS830 for $399.00 plus tax

My curiosity is to compare the mahogany to the rosewood back and sides, as I don't know what to expect... if my old ears are capable of discerning any difference at all...LOL


----------



## colchar

The FG is on their website:

Yamaha - FG830 Acoustic Steel Guitar - Tobacco Brown Sunburst


Would there really be that much difference in sound when both are laninates?


----------



## greco

That is interesting! I couldn't find it and the employee looked it up, couldn't find it, and said they had no "sku" (sp?) for it yet. Not that I know exactly what that means. 



colchar said:


> Would there really be that much difference in sound when both are laminates?


That is my question and what I am curious about.


----------



## Steadfastly

I think that would be laminate Rosewood at those prices.


----------



## greco

This has nothing to do with the rosewood vs mahogany back and sides, but it does show the "scalloped" bracing concept...


----------



## Guncho

Neither of these guitars are new and L&M has had both in stock at one time or the other.

L&M Toronto Bloor St has both in stock currently as does Cosmo.

I tried them both and I heard a difference. Enough that I bought the FG830. The FG830 has more bass to my ears. I ordered it from L&M and it took months to arrive.

I love it. I tried every acoustic under $1000 and it was the best to my ears.

Yamaha - FG830 Acoustic Steel Guitar - Tobacco Brown Sunburst
Yamaha - FG820 Dreadnought Spruce/Mahogany Acoustic Guitar


----------



## greco

Guncho said:


> *I tried them both and I heard a difference. * Enough that I bought the FG830. The FG830 has more bass to my ears.


@Guncho Thanks! Now we have a starting point.

This is from Yamaha...


----------



## Guncho

I haven't found any youtube videos that do the guitar justice. They all sound like they are in bad need of a setup.


----------



## greco

Guncho said:


> Neither of these guitars are new and L&M has had both in stock at one time or the other.


Looks like I really screwed up with this thread...LOL

Hey...L&M helped to confuse me (beyond my normal, daily level).


----------



## Guncho

No worries. That is bizarre that an L&M employee could not find these guitars in their system.

If you want to come to Oakville and try mine you are more than welcome.


----------



## Guncho

colchar said:


> The FG is on their website:
> 
> Yamaha - FG830 Acoustic Steel Guitar - Tobacco Brown Sunburst
> 
> 
> Would there really be that much difference in sound when both are laninates?


To my ears there is. I'd say the 830 has 15-20% more bass.


----------



## Guncho

Steadfastly said:


> I think that would be laminate Rosewood at those prices.


It is.


----------



## colchar

Steadfastly said:


> I think that would be laminate Rosewood at those prices.



It is laminate. Even my LL6 has laminate back & sides (the LL16 is all wood).

Yamaha doesn't specify laminate, but for their all wood models they include the word 'solid' in their description in order to differentiate.


----------



## greco

I traded my FS 800 (tinted top) and some cash for an FS 830 (natural) today.

@Guncho might be interested in this. It probably isn't all that exciting for others.

I just had to scratch the itch of trying a rosewood b/s.


----------



## Guncho

Nice. I tried a bunch of FG800's, FG820's and FG830's and the 830 sounded better to my ears.

Which was a shame as I actually thought the 820 was more attractive. The rosewood laminate is very "dark" in colour".


----------



## greco

Guncho said:


> Nice. I tried a bunch of FG800's, FG820's and FG830's and the 830 sounded better to my ears.
> 
> Which was a shame as I actually thought the 820 was more attractive. The rosewood laminate is very "dark" in colour".


WOW...You responded fast! 

I reached for my coffee and BAM...your post "arrived"...LOL


----------



## Guncho




----------



## Robert1950

Finicky me about feel, comfort and playability would have the FS despite less bass.


----------



## greco

IMHO, the 830 has a "bigger", more "complex" sound??
However, maybe it is just "different". 
I really am hopeless at describing sounds. 
The dark colour of the rosewood on the b/s is very appealing to me. Looks like chocolate...


----------



## Guncho

I would say the 830 has 20% more bass than the 820.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Finicky me about feel, comfort and playability would have the FS despite less bass.


Are you comparing the FG 830 to the FS 830?
I assume that you mean that the smaller body of the FS would have less bass than the larger bodied FG model. I would also assume that you are correct with this assumption.


----------

